# Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?



## Piet81 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Mitangler!

Beim gestriegen Schwatz mit meiner Mutter, die gerade zu Besuch war, kamen wir auf das Thema Thailand.

Sie fliegt mit ihrem Lebensgefährten reglmäßig dort hin und erzählte, wie günstig dort viele Sachen wären. Und das sie dort auch schon divere Angelgeschäfte gesehen hätte.

Dabei entstand die Idee, dass sie mir ja mal einiges an Equitment mitbringen könnte, sofern es sich lohnt.

Daher hier nun meine Frage an alle Thailand erprobten Angler: Lohnt es sich dort Tackle zu kaufen?? Wie sind die Preise dort? Wie ist die Qualität?

Würde mich über einige Erfahrungen von euch sehr freuen.

Herzliche Grüße
Piet

P.S. Fallst das hier falsch platziert ist, bitte verschieben, liebe Mods!


----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hi Piet 81
Es lohnt sich vor allen Dingen, Kleinteile wie Haken (Gamakatsu, Owner), Wirbel, Posen etc. einzukaufen.
Wiegt nix....und ist deutlich billiger (auch in guter Qualität) als jeder Shop in D-A-CH.

Zur Pfennigware aus China mag ich jetzt nichts schreiben, You will get, what you deserve.

Bei höherwertigem Tackle, Shimano, Daiwa etc sparst du ungefähr 15-20%, das ist aber generell nur interessant für Spinnfischer (es gibt hier z.B. keinen Markt für Karpfenruten oder hochwertigen Stippstangen)
Greetz Reiner

p.s. Man bekommt in den letzen Jahren in einigen Shops sehr gute Preise für ABU, Ersparniss bis zu 40%
Letztendlich muss du aber selber entscheiden, was du deiner Mutter auf Urlaubsreisen, zumuten willlst.


----------



## tok plaa (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hi Piet,

und einen Shop zu finden, der gut sortiert ist und höherwertiges Tackle anbietet, ist auch nicht ganz einfach. Die Ersparnisse sind auch nicht so dramatisch, wie Dart (#h) schon erwähnte. Also warte lieber hier auf gute Gelegenheiten.

LG aus Celle


----------



## Dart (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Die Ersparnisse sind auch nicht so dramatisch, wie Dart (#h) schon erwähnte.


Da hast du recht in Bezug auf die gegenwärtige Euroschwäche.
Man bezahlt ja leider inzwischen 20% mehr für den THB als noch vor 9-10 Monaten.
Dennoch hier einige Preise aus Chiang Mai.
*Abu* Garcia Ambassadeur *Revo STX* LH gekauft für 4400,-Baht, zu dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufes war der Euro noch halbwegs stark, der damalige Umrechnungskurs ergab 90,-Euro, mittlerweile 110,- Euro. Shimano US Baitrunner kaufe ich hier z.B. für 4300,- Baht.
Aktuelle Preisvergleiche zu deutschen Preisen könnt ihr euch selber googlen.
Bei Terminal Tackle (Kleinmaterial) ist der Unterschied noch krasser.
Eines ist sicherlich richtig, die passenden Shops, mit fairem Angebot, ohne Ortskenntniss zu finden ist recht schwierig.
Und mit englisch kommt man in den allermeisten Shops auch nicht gerade weit.

@wollebre
Wer im 7seaproshop kauft, hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Das einzige, was in Thailand an Angelsachen wirklich billiger ist als bei uns sind Grundbleie. Die kosten dort nur Pfennigbeträge. Alles andere ist Schrott oder auch nicht viel billiger als bei uns. Ich kaufe sogar Kleinteile hier und nehme sie mit zum Angeln nach Thailand. Grüße


----------



## DJTMichel (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*



Dart schrieb:


> ...Dennoch hier einige Preise aus Chiang Mai.
> *Abu* Garcia Ambassadeur *Revo STX* LH gekauft für 4400,-Baht, zu dem Zeitpunkt des Kaufes war der Euro noch halbwegs stark, der damalige Umrechnungskurs ergab 90,-Euro, mittlerweile 110,- Euro. ...


 
@Dart: ich habe meine *STX* kürzlich hier in .de online für *170,-* €us beim Köderwahnsinn gekauft und mir eingebildet, einen Schnapper gemacht zu haben :c .
Schon toll, wenn Außenstehende Dir hier erzählen wollen, wie bei Dir in der Gegend der Hase läuft  #q.
Trotzdem reicht das noch nicht für die Begründung gegenüber meiner Frau, mir'n Ticket für den "Bumsbomber nach Bangkok" zu kaufen #c.


----------



## Dart (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Trotzdem reicht das noch nicht für die Begründung gegenüber meiner Frau, mir'n Ticket für den "Bumsbomber nach Bangkok" zu kaufen #c.


 
Nimm deine Frau einfach mit, und halte dich fern von den Touristenhochburgen, wie z.B. Pattaya oder Phuket/Patong Beach. Dann habt ihr sicherlich einen tollen, gemeinsamen Urlaub.#h


----------



## gizmo_cool (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Wenn ich sowas schon wieder Lese "mit dem Bumsbomber nach Bangkok" dreht sich mir der Magen um, das ist ne Typische Bildzeitungslesermeinung. Mittlerweile gibt es mehr Familien und Pärchen als einzelne Männer die nach Thailand Reisen. Fliegt nach Thailand und lasst euch mal so richtig Kulinarisch Verwöhnen, mit allen Sinnen.


----------



## DJTMichel (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Oh das wollte ich nicht - trink' vorsorglich einen Magenbitter, das hilft bestimmt auch gegen Humorlosigkeit #6


----------



## gizmo_cool (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Den Magenbitter nehme ich gerne, Essen war gestern Reichlich. Du das hat mit Humorlosigkeit nix zu tun, ich bin mit ner Thai Verheiratet, was meinst du was man sich da alles anhören muss. Aber Schwamm drüber, jetzt weiss ich ja das du es nicht ganz so ernst gemeint hast. 
So back to Topic:
Piet hat nach dem Einkauf von Angelsachen in TH gefragt, ich Kaufe in TH eigentlich auch nur Kleinteile, hab im Gewährleistungsfall einfach Angst das ich keinen Ersatz oder Reparatur bekomme.


----------



## DJTMichel (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hi gizmo,

wir verstehen uns |wavey:.

schöne Feiertage wünscht

Michel


----------



## Piet81 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Vielen DAnk für alle bisherigen Antworten.

Mal schauen was daraus nun wird...


----------



## Sweetwater (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Teile nur etwas günstiger sind. Man muss definitiv vergleichen.
Wenn man vor dem Fenster vom 7SeasProShop steht, fällt es schwer sich zusammen zu nehmen. So viel Highend zusammen auf einem Fleck, das haben manchen deutschen Großstadthändler nicht mal zusammen.
MAN(N) sollte auch beachten, es gibt durchaus mal Secondhand dazwischen. So hab ich mal eine sehr schöne TenRyu Jigging Rute ergattert.
Auf der anderen Seite war man sehr angetan von meiner Leitner DynaCast Ebro die ich da neu beringen ließ inkl neuem Griff und Rollenhalter, 2,50m Beast mit geiler Aktion, ideal am BungSamRan.


----------



## Dart (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

@wollebre hat den Link zum 7seaproshop bereits im Posting 4 reingesetzt, zum Preisvergleich schon mal sehr gut.
Der Shop zählt aber sicherlich nicht zu den günstigen Läden, die sind zu sehr verwöhnt von internat. Gästen.
Bei Second Hand Tackle kann man in vielen Shops oft ganz gute Schnäppchen machen, auch bei Japanlures vereinzelt, ich würde aber abraten eine gebrauchte Rolle zu kaufen, da man nie weiß unter welchen Belastungen sie schon mehrfach benutzt wurde.
Bei vernünftigen Gebrauchsruten macht man wenig falsch, und man spart viel Geld.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Lorenz (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hallo Kollegen

*hat jemand einen Tip für Läden in Bangkok wo man jemanden zum Tacklekauf hinschicken kann?* 
Also die ~4 Euro für ne Packung Owner Drillinge bei 7seas find ich schon nicht schlecht |supergri   

Ausser vielleicht den ein oder anderen Frogbait,täten mich derzeit wirklich nur ein Vorrat Owner Drillinge interessieren.


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

bei abnahme von mindestens 100 stk. kosten die st66
umgelegt weit weniger als 4€ pro päckchen

ich bin in 2 wochen wieder dort und werde 100 stk. mitbringen, die
aber fast alle schon versprochen sind, mag sein das für dich welche
übrig sind lorenz 

der shop am BSR ist aber wirklich nicht der günstigste, es gibt um die ecke
noch 2 läden, die etwas günstiger sind, aber im 7pro haben die rollen für ich denke 
mal 100k € im schaufenster/lager liegen, die meisten davon gibt es in europa nicht 
zu kaufen, überhaupt ist das sortiment fast nur highend und kaum günstiger als in
 europa

zu 90% ist hochwertiges tackle eh in den USA im schnitt um 30% und bis
 zu 60% günstiger, also lohnt ein selbstimport gegenüber "aus thailand 
mitbringen lassen" mehr


----------



## nostradamus (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hallo Mike,

willst du noch paar Owner los werden  :k:k

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Lorenz (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hi mike



mlkzander schrieb:


> zu 90% ist hochwertiges tackle eh in den USA im schnitt um 30% und bis
> zu 60% günstiger, also lohnt ein selbstimport gegenüber "aus thailand mitbringen lassen" mehr



Wenn du eine (US-)Quelle für Owner Drillinge hast;gerne!
Die üblichen ebay-verdächtigen wie fishermans-source,shimreels und co. liegen bei 6-7 aufwärts (+Versand).

Das es manchmal vor Ort noch viel günstiger geht als bei ebay,ist klar.Aber wenn es dann durch Zoll/Abzocksteuer und Versandkosten unrentabel wird,dann hilfts ja auch nix.Ausser man hat jemanden vor Ort...


----------



## mlkzander (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

ich bringe euch beiden welche mit, noch mehr geht dann aber nicht
schreibt mir PN was ihr gerne hättet, ich schaue das ich möglichst alles
bekomme (es gibt fast das ganze haken/drilling sortiment von owner dort)


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hi,ich hake mich hier mal mitein.....

zahlt man in Thailand eigentlich Mehrwertsteuer,wenn ja wieviel ????, weil dann könnte man sich doch die Mwst.am Flughafen wieder holen ....in Thailand


....desweiteren,weiss jemand was dieser grosse Angelteich in Bangkok unweit vom Flughafen kostet,bzw. wie die Tarife dort sind,einfach Interesse halber....

Schonmal Danke für die Antworten....


Der  STF |rolleyes


----------



## mlkzander (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

dieser "grosse angelteich unweit des flughafens" ist echt ne geile beschreibung
du hast aber schon beim landeanflug gesehen wieviele grosse teiche da unweit
und auch weit des flughafens sind?

mit deiner beschreibung findet nicht einmal der beste taxifahrer bangkoks den teich

meinst du den shadowlake? 

wenn nein, es gibt unweit des flughafens einige teiche die um die 500THB pro tag 
kosten, entsprechend ist aber auch der besatz und/oder die restriktionen

für richtig gute fische muss man in thailand m.u. mehr kohle hinlegen, als hierzulande
oder in europa allgemein, was aber angesichts der grundkosten für so eine reise, 
zumindest bei uns eine untergeordnete rolle spielt


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> dieser "grosse angelteich unweit des flughafens" ist echt ne geile beschreibung
> du hast aber schon beim landeanflug gesehen wieviele grosse teiche da unweit
> und auch weit des flughafens sind?
> 
> ...





Wenn ich mal Thailand wegen Urlaub besucht habe bin ich meist Nachts angekommen,kann also wegen Aussicht nicht viel sagen.

Auch meist Nachts wieder abgeflogen....


Der Angelteich heisst : Bungsamran fishing park

Vielleicht kennst Du ihn ja,Du scheinst dich ja öfter dort aufzuhalten in Thailand.

Wie verhält sich das nun wegen der Mwst in Thailand ????

P.S.: Wäre nett wenn Du deine Ausführungen wegen des Angelns dort mal in Euro erläutern könntest,damit man sich mal ein etwas genaueres Bild machen kann,Danke.. 

Der  STF


----------



## mlkzander (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

1€ sind etwa grob 40THB rechnen kannst du ja sicher selbst
aber ein tag am BSR kostet zwischen gut 100€ und 200€ inkl. allem
jenachdem ob vom steg oder bungalow und wie fütterfreudig du bist

der BSR ist nicht nahe des flughafens, aber das ist relativ und es
gibt teiche die sind näher am flughafen, der BSR ist in der

Nawamin Road 42 das findet inzwischen jeder Taxifahrer

ich habe mir am flughafen noch nie das geld wieder geholt,
aber in vielen läden zahlst du erst gar keine mwst. gegen
vorlage des reisepass


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Hi,hab mir das hier mal zum Thema Mwst. und Rückerstattung rausgesucht und finde es recht interessant für Thailandreisende und Tacklekäufer zugleich.....

Aktuell wären das ab einem Gesamtwert von 120 €,sowie 48 € für den einzelnen Kassenbon.


Der  STF#6


----------



## alalfred (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*



mlkzander schrieb:


> 1€ sind etwa grob 40THB rechnen kannst du ja sicher selbst
> aber ein tag am BSR kostet zwischen gut 100€ und 200€ inkl. allem
> jenachdem ob vom steg oder bungalow und wie fütterfreudig du bist
> 
> ...





100-200Eur?Welcher Thai kann das bezahlen,das sind am Wochenende min 100 Einheimiche da die saufen und Angeln.Hinfahren,die Preisliste hängt offen da 2 Personen,2 Rutten,1Guide,Futter=ca.1500 Bath=40Eur


----------



## Dart (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

Aktuelle Preise für Bung Sam Ran (Preise durch 40 teilen, dann hat man den ca. Europreis.)
Fishing Time: day 6.00 am – 24.00 pm // night 5.00 pm – 9.00 am. 
Rod Lisence: 1000,-Baht pro Rute
Leihrute: 500,-Baht (10.000,- Baht Deposit)
Guide: 1500,-Baht pro Tag
Köder: 500-1000,- Baht pro Tag
Bungalowpreise zwischen 600-5000,- Baht, je nach Austattung und Lage

Angeln auf Arapaima: 20.000,-Baht, man hat 3 Tage Zeit, fängt man einen Arapaima am 1. Tag ist das Angeln auf Arapaima beendet. 

Hinzu kommen Kosten für Taxi, Verpflegung und Tipps(Trinkgeld)

Einheimische zahlen 500,- Baht für die Rod Lisence/Dayticket


----------



## mlkzander (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

2000 THB für 2 Ruten
1500 THB der Guide, ohne den Du nicht viel Spass haben wirst am Anfang.
1000 THB für 2 Leihruten
700 THB für Futter (1Sack Reismehl und Lockstoff)
800 THB für den Bungalow (der günstigste)

Beim Arapaima angeln bekommt man die hälfte zurück, bei Misserfolg.

Das sind 5200 bzw. 6000 THB also rund 120 - 150€ das können aber ganz schnell 200€ werden.

Die Thais angeln vom Steg mit viel weniger Futtereinsatz und eigener Rute
und kommen so mit, wie Rainer schon schrieb, 600 THB völlig aus.
Allerdings müssen die einen Jahresbeitrag von ich glaube 10.000 THB
zahlen, was aber nur für in Thailand wohnhafte möglich ist.



alalfred schrieb:


> 100-200Eur?Welcher Thai kann das bezahlen,das  sind am Wochenende min 100 Einheimiche da die saufen und  Angeln.Hinfahren,die Preisliste hängt offen da 2 Personen,2  Rutten,1Guide,Futter=ca.1500 Bath=40Eur



Na dann fahr mal hin und geh Fischen mit deinen RuTTen für 1500 THB die lachen Dich aus................


----------



## alalfred (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/6982/dscf0523u.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

vom Bungalow rechts
http://img824.*ih.us/img824/6544/bild070w.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
ein Jahr vorher an den billigen Plätzen zwichen denn Thais,soviel zum Thema fahr mal hin.


----------



## Dart (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thailand: Angelsachen dort kaufen?*

@alafred
Just my 2 cents....Schöne Bilder von Fischen in Durchschittsgröße am BSR. Das wird dort täglich zig,- bis hundertfach rausgekurbelt....Beifänge von anderen Fischarten sind zu 99.8% ausgeschlossen.
Die Preise wurden hinlänglich gepostet, und sind auch verifizierbar.
Wer sich dort als Angler wohlfühlt hat sein Paradies gefunden.
Für den Rest gilt, eigene Anforderungen und Herausforderungen zu definieren.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------

